# Amazon Streaming / Amazon Prime



## s10023

Does anyone know when/if Amazon streaming is coming to the roamio? i suspect that once streaming is implemented it will support amazon prime (free) streaming.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

We continue to hope, pray, but mostly wait. They haven't really said a peep yet.


----------



## aaronwt

At least they have Netflix. And netflix accounts for twenty times the Internet download bandwidth than Amazon.


----------



## anthonymoody

aaronwt said:


> At least they have Netflix. And netflix accounts for twenty times the Internet download bandwidth than Amazon.


Little comfort to those who watch shows on amazon.


----------



## pautler

s10023 said:


> Does anyone know when/if Amazon streaming is coming to the roamio? i suspect that once streaming is implemented it will support amazon prime (free) streaming.


I recently opened a support ticket with both Amazon and TiVo regarding this question, and the answer that I got back from both sides was along the lines of "we're always looking to improve services and offer additional support. Be sure to watch for our future press releases!"

I'd suggest that anyone & everyone who is interested in this functionality should consider opening a ticket and/or submitting a 'feature request' for it. Perhaps more demand might move it up on the priority list. Or not. 

TiVo feature request form:
http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

TiVo support ticket submission:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1279

Amazon streaming support:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/digital-video

-Joe


----------



## zubinh

I don't get it. Why two of my most used platforms - TiVo and Apple TV dont have have Prime Streaming. I'm hoping now that Airplay is enabled for Amzon Prime Streaming on iOS devices that an Amazon Prime Apple TV app is not too far away.


----------



## BiloxiGeek

The response I got from Amazon:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for the inconvenience caused. You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo.
> 
> I've also contacted TiVo support about the possible date when we can see the streaming support for Prime but they were of no help.
> 
> I've forwarded your message to our Amazon Instant Video development team for consideration as we make future improvements.
> 
> Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.
> 
> We hope to see you again soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> Siva Krishna


----------



## bayern_fan

BiloxiGeek said:


> The response I got from Amazon: I've also contacted TiVo support about the possible date when we can see the streaming support for Prime but they were of no help.


Sounds like Amazon is experiencing the same issue that many of us encounter when dealing with TiVo support.


----------



## BiloxiGeek

Sent Amazon's response to TiVo and got this back:



> Hello Stephen,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your questions today.
> 
> We do apologize, but we currently do not have any further details of when or if Amazon Prime will be available on the TiVo box. We do apologize for the inconvenience. If you have any further questions, please contact us again.
> 
> The reference number for this inquiry is XXXXXX-XXXXXX. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Sarah
> 
> TiVo Customer Support Representative
> www.tivo.com/support
> http://forums.tivo.com


----------



## s10023

Can someone from TiVo who monitors these boards please respond as to whether Amazon Prime streaming is on the near-term horizon?


----------



## rainwater

s10023 said:


> Can someone from TiVo who monitors these boards please respond as to whether Amazon Prime streaming is on the near-term horizon?


They would never release that info here before any official announcement.


----------



## monkeydust

s10023 said:


> Can someone from TiVo who monitors these boards please respond as to whether Amazon Prime streaming is on the near-term horizon?


The only comment I've seen TiVo make on that was that they can't comment on that.


----------



## keenanSR

The last survey TiVo sent out to me seemed to focus on extra features and touched on streaming video, I kept driving home the need for for Amazon Prime streaming every opportunity the survey gave me.


----------



## PLargent

I have a new (less than two weeks old) TiVo Roamio and it has Amazon working on it. I was asked to provide my amazon account ID, amazon password, then had to read an email sent to me, then register the Roamio as one of my devices and finally required to create a 5 digit pin to authorize charges. That all worked. 

I am an Amazon Prime member so I expected all videos to be free. I found out there are two categories of videos on Amazon. Some are eligible for Prime and those are free while others are non-Prime and cost to download. I was looking to download some CBS TV shows and it wanted $2.99 each for the HD versions. 

I picked a free video and it was downloaded into the Roamio and appeared on the list with all the other videos that I had recorded from live TV. I did not try to stream (watch it while it was downloading) but I was able to watch the video and it used the normal buttons (pause, play, jump forward etc) that I have when watching other recorded videos. It was not like Netflix that has me use a slightly different user interface.

The search engine does find videos available from Amazon. They get put on the to-do list and get downloaded. They showed up by the next morning so I don't know exactly how soon/fast they got downloaded. I do get asked to pay for the non-Prime shows and enter that 5 digit PIN code. I assume these costs will be charged by amazon to the credit card I have on file. I am cheap, so I haven't tried purchasing a video yet.


----------



## nws alpine

Amazon videos are supported for download but Prime instant streaming isn't yet. No word from Amazon if they will update their app or not.


----------



## keenanSR

nws alpine said:


> Amazon videos are supported for download but Prime instant streaming isn't yet. No word from Amazon if they will update their app or not.


The lack of Prime instant streaming is becoming even more of an annoyance as Amazon expands their original content such as Alphas and Betas, I had to hookup and use my PS3 to view Alphas, it would have been so much more convenient just to use the Roamio.


----------



## Drmunk

I would be happy with a simple update.... especially when compared to Netflix.


----------



## bhinners

After being a Tivo early adopter with a series 1 many years ago followed by a DirecTV model, I departed the fold by cutting the cord and using an HTPC. I rejoined the Tivo community this past weekend with a new Roamio Basic. As a cord-cutter, the biggest issue I have with my new Roamio is the lack of Amazon Prime.

Over the past several weeks, Amazon Prime has been winning an increasing share of eyeball time in our house. It's effectively free since we were paying for Prime before it included videos and it makes a great complement to the Netflix DVD plan (which has a much different movie selection than streaming plans do). The combination of Netflix DVD plus Amazon Prime has been delivering an acceptable content selection.

It's especially frustrating that Amazon Prime doesn't work on the Roamio because it works so well on the much cheaper Roku I bought years ago. It's puzzling to me that Tivo could release the Roamio with such a step backward relative to one of their major competitors. Do I now need to buy another Roku to sit beside the Tivo just for Amazon Prime?

I'll try submitting a feature request or support request as others have suggested, but I wanted to voice my concerns here, too, on the off chance that Tivo monitors this forum.

Thanks for listening,
B


----------



## Old Hickory

nws alpine said:


> Amazon videos are supported for download but Prime instant streaming isn't yet. No word from Amazon if they will update their app or not.


So what makes streaming better than downloading?


----------



## dlfl

Old Hickory said:


> So what makes streaming better than downloading?


It's the only way that Amazon serves Prime videos. (?)


----------



## mdm08033

pautler said:


> I recently opened a support ticket with both Amazon and TiVo regarding this question, and the answer that I got back from both sides was along the lines of "we're always looking to improve services and offer additional support. Be sure to watch for our future press releases!"
> 
> I'd suggest that anyone & everyone who is interested in this functionality should consider opening a ticket and/or submitting a 'feature request' for it. Perhaps more demand might move it up on the priority list. Or not.
> 
> TiVo feature request form:
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx
> 
> TiVo support ticket submission:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1279
> 
> Amazon streaming support:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/digital-video
> 
> -Joe


Don't forget to send an e-mail to Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos. His email address is [email protected]


----------



## mr_smits

bhinners said:


> Aa step backward *relative to one of their major competitors.*


If you are referring to Amazon as a major competitor to Tivo, then you are correct. If you are suggesting Roku is a real competitor to Tivo, you are mistaken.

I, too, would gladly welcome Amazon Prime streaming to Roamio. I'm not sure if it will ever arrive.


----------



## bhinners

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with feature requests. At this time there are no official announcements for Amazon Prime, so we don't have a time frame for any possible Roamio update. Hopefully that will come soon though.

The reference number for this inquiry is XXXXXX-XXXXXX. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.


----------



## simon7

This request has been banging around for nearly three years now. Tivo apparently doesn't care how many threads we make requesting Prime streaming.


----------



## keenanSR

I don't even know why it's in the TiVo software, the app in it's current form is garbage, remove it and use the HDD and menu space for something useful.


----------



## kturcotte

I don't think Amazon is interested in bringing it's streaming to more devices. They don't have it onAndr oid either. I've contacted them about it before, and their response is that they offer it on their Kindle Fire tablets and that I should get one of those.


----------



## CloudAtlas

simon7 said:


> This request has been banging around for nearly three years now. Tivo apparently doesn't care how many threads we make requesting Prime streaming.


TiVo can't force a company to support a platform they do not wish to support. Clearly Amazon feels the < 1 million TiVo retail users as too small a user base. This is the reason HBO has given.

Amazon knows full well that Prime Users are not paying for Prime Instant and they are ok forcing their customers to use a Roku, Xbox 360, PS3, iPad, iPhone or iPod. As someone mentioned Amazon doesn't even support Android at all other than their Kindle. Do you think it's Samsung's fault that their tablets can't stream Amazon Prime?

Clearly Amazon has done that as Kindle tablets compete with cheaper Android tablets.


----------



## tenthplanet

Then there are those rumors of Amazon making their own set top box.


----------



## Dan203

I'm still hoping that HTML5 support will open up the platform to more services. Amazon may not see <1 million subscribers as enough to dedicate resources to a special Adobe Air app, but HTML5 if universal and should run on any platform with a proper browser, so hopefully they will transition their app to HTML5 and then open it up to all platforms that support HTML5 like Netflix is doing.


----------



## bhinners

I like Dan203's explanation. That's the only plausible reason I can come up with that Amazon would be happy with Roku but not with Tivo.


----------



## tim1724

Dan203 said:


> I'm still hoping that HTML5 support will open up the platform to more services. Amazon may not see <1 million subscribers as enough to dedicate resources to a special Adobe Air app, but HTML5 if universal and should run on any platform with a proper browser, so hopefully they will transition their app to HTML5 and then open it up to all platforms that support HTML5 like Netflix is doing.


I'm really hoping this is the case. And it does make sense. Why update the old app when a better development environment is coming soon?


----------



## CloudAtlas

bhinners said:


> I like Dan203's explanation. That's the only plausible reason I can come up with that Amazon would be happy with Roku but not with Tivo.


Amazon Prime on Roku is not HTML5 based. Roku's < 3 lack the hardware to handle the HTML5 client. It's also the reason why currently the latest Netflix app only runs on Roku3.

But Dan's right that with Series 4 & 5 having HTML5 runtimes companies have very little reason to NOT support TiVo with their HTML5 based apps.

But like Netflix companies need to rewrite their current Flash, SilverLight, or platform specific SDK (i.e Roku SDK) based apps as HTML5 apps. That will take time.

Just don't get your hopes up and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dan203

The industry as a whole seems to be shifting toward HTML5 just because of it's cross platform nature and broad support. But it is taking time. I'm not sure Amazon even has an HTML5 based app yet. AFAIK all of their current apps are running on Flash based clients or native code. So we'll likely have to wait for them to deploy an HTML5 based app before we see it on TiVo.


----------



## mattack

BTW, it's not on the $35 Google video thing either, right? If it were, that would be one thing to get me to get that..


----------



## CloudAtlas

mattack said:


> BTW, it's not on the $35 Google video thing either, right? If it were, that would be one thing to get me to get that..


Google has it's own competing Play store for movies and will never allow Amazon Instant video on Chromecast. Apple iTunes is the reason why Amazon isn't on Apple TV.


----------



## DigitalDawn

Personally, I would love to see VUDU support, as well.


----------



## dlfl

Just FYI, if you're really seriously craving Amazon Prime videos (and Hulu, and many other goodies) on your Tivo, you can do it right now with PlayOn, pyTivo, and the pyTivo plugin for PlayOn:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/playon-plugin-t2460.html
The only cost is the PlayOn subscription and they have a 30 day return policy. A lifetime sub costs less than one year of Amazon Prime and there are other plans.
Couple of caveats:
1. No HD, but mpeg2 videos at 4.2 Mbps which isn't too bad.
2. Best to have a quad-core CPU in the PC running PlayOn and pytivo.
PlayOn now has an HD extra-cost option, but it doesn't allow the pyTivo plugin to do HD -- the limitation is intrinsic to the PlayOn plugin.


----------



## b_scott

Message From Customer Service
Hello, 

You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo. 

We are working to expand our Prime Instant Video service to a broader selection of devices in the future. 

Also, I&#8217;ve taken your concern about making the Prime Instant Video content compatible with "TiVo" as a feedback and forwarded your comments on to our Amazon Instant Video Development Team to consider as soon as possible. 

Thank you for letting us know what you want from our digital video service. It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide. 

The Amazon Instant Video Development Team will carefully review your suggestion. 

Thanks for your patience and helping us to increase the compatible devices available for Prime Instant Video content. We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Best regards,
Amithvikram A


----------



## aaronwt

keenanSR said:


> I don't even know why it's in the TiVo software, the app in it's current form is garbage, remove it and use the HDD and menu space for something useful.


TiVo is my go to box for watching Amazon content I rent or purchase since it is typically downloaded in 1080P24. For Prime streaming I use my Roku. But I rarely use Prime streaming since Netflix is what I primarily use for streaming. And the TiVo Roamio/Mini is also my primary Netflix viewer.

Amazon streaming only accounts for 1/20th the bandwidth that netflix streaming does. Amazon streaming is still very small compared to Netflix so I guess it's not a priority. Of course it would be nice to have it on the TiVo, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## aaronwt

dlfl said:


> Just FYI, if you're really seriously craving Amazon Prime videos (and Hulu, and many other goodies) on your Tivo, you can do it right now with PlayOn, pyTivo, and the pyTivo plugin for PlayOn:
> http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/playon-plugin-t2460.html
> The only cost is the PlayOn subscription and they have a 30 day return policy. A lifetime sub costs less than one year of Amazon Prime and there are other plans.
> Couple of caveats:
> 1. No HD, but mpeg2 videos at 4.2 Mbps which isn't too bad.
> 2. Best to have a quad-core CPU in the PC running PlayOn and pytivo.
> PlayOn now has an HD extra-cost option, but it doesn't allow the pyTivo plugin to do HD -- the limitation is intrinsic to the PlayOn plugin.


Didn't PlayOn recently start HD streaming? I I thought I read about it on Zatz? I've had PlayOn for a while but never really used it because it was only SD in the past.

Now that I've setup a new, lower power, TiVo Desktop PC, I guess it's time I revisit PlayOn if I can get HD streaming from it.


----------



## keenanSR

aaronwt said:


> TiVo is my go to box for watching Amazon content I rent or purchase since it is typically downloaded in 1080P24. For Prime streaming I use my Roku. But I rarely use Prime streaming since Netflix is what I primarily use for streaming. And the TiVo Roamio/Mini is also my primary Netflix viewer.
> 
> Amazon streaming only accounts for 1/20th the bandwidth that netflix streaming does. Amazon streaming is still very small compared to Netflix so I guess it's not a priority. Of course it would be nice to have it on the TiVo, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


Yes, I suppose it is useful for that, I hadn't considered that as I don't currently have a 1080p/24 display, something I hope to rectify come Feb/Mar when the prices drop in front of the new models being released.


----------



## dlfl

aaronwt said:


> Didn't PlayOn recently start HD streaming? I I thought I read about it on Zatz? I've had PlayOn for a while but never really used it because it was only SD in the past.
> 
> Now that I've setup a new, lower power, TiVo Desktop PC, I guess it's time I revisit PlayOn if I can get HD streaming from it.


Yes PlayOn now offers HD options, at extra cost, for both PlayOn and PlayLater. Cost depends on what subscription terms you have but if you buy a lifetime sub to PO and PL, the cost for HD is $14.99. Max res is 720p.

Unfortunately there are limitations intrinsic to the pyTivo PlayOn plugin that limit it to SD quality -- 16:9 aspect ratio but not HD. I don't see this changing soon or ever.

If you're interested in PlayOn HD in general you should look at this thread on the PlayOn forum:
http://www.playon.tv/forum/general/general-discussion-inquiries/playonplaylater-hd
where the question of what video sources can provide HD via PlayOn is discussed. So far the sources identified are Amazon, Netflix and Hulu Plus. At this time the Netflix HD streams are not working with PlayOn HD but they are working on the problem. Unless other HD sources are identified, the current ones may not impress the many people who already have ways to stream them. However PlayLater HD does provide a way to record them in HD for later playback (but not on your Tivo).


----------



## jk5598224

I want to download but not stream in my case since my Comcast Internet Service sucks. 

It appears the Tivo Amazon App does not recognize the Amazon Prime Account? Does sending the ''Prime Eligible' movie to a Tivo Device work without charges? 

Amazon's movies search in Amazon.com is not the easiest to use.


----------



## Marc

Amazon's Prime streaming is available only via streaming. If you want to download content, even if it's available for Prime to stream, you have to pay to rent or buy it. Since TiVo doesn't include any streaming support, it doesn't work with the Prime streaming benefit.


----------



## rainwater

CloudAtlas said:


> Google has it's own competing Play store for movies and will never allow Amazon Instant video on Chromecast. Apple iTunes is the reason why Amazon isn't on Apple TV.


Google already supports HBO Go, Hulu Plus, and Netflix (all paid video services). The reason it is not on the Chromecast is not because of Google. Amazon has never added their Amazon Prime Video app to Android (except on their own App Store). The reason is because of Amazon not Google.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I wish I could stream the first season of Chicago Fire in HD. My brother hasn't seen it and I'd love to show it to him but I don't really want to pay to do it. The second season is available on nbc.com. I have no idea why they don't have them all but I wish Amazon had it.


----------



## etherknight

Just wanted to chime in here to say that the absence of Prime streaming on TiVo is not due to audience size or the age of your TiVo hardware.

I have a Vizio TV with embedded VIA "Internet Apps". These TV's are awesome but never really took off (hasn't been a new app developed for over a year). The user based for this app-enabled TV is likely well below TiVo's. Yet, one of the apps available is from Amazon and it allows Prime streaming.

I also have an XBox360 purchased in 2007 that offers Amazon Prime streaming. Incidentally, it also allows Comcast On-Demand -- not really sure how it does that since no CableCard is involved.

And it doesn't help that Amazon continues to imply that the TiVo does offer Prime streaming. This image (attached) is a screenshot of the Amazon app on my Android phone. Oddly, it only mentions TiVo on the HD version of this screen. If you click 'Standard Definition' the TiVo reference disappears completely.


----------



## Dan203

The Vizio TVs use the Yahoo! apps platform, which is used by several other devices as well. So the market is likely bigger then you think.

The comcast app on the XBox is different then the one TiVo uses. The system TiVo uses actually contacts the VOD servers over the internet, but the actual video playback happens via a tuner just like a real cable box. The app on the XBox is pure IP meaning the video is streamed over the internet just like Netflix. However the XBox version onyl has access to a subset of the VOD content available via TiVo or a real cable box, so it's not as robust.


----------



## TivoQueensDad

Interestingly, my response from Amazon put the lack of Prime videos totally in Tivo's camp:

_I understand that you would like to stream Prime Instant Videos on " TiVo Roamio boxes".

Device manufacturers has exclusive rights to the hardware and software that would make it possible for Amazon.com to provide Amazon Prime Instant Videos for these devices.

Because of these restrictions, we are unable to offer compatible video content at this time. _


----------



## djwilso

TivoQueensDad said:


> Interestingly, my response from Amazon put the lack of Prime videos totally in Tivo's camp:
> 
> _I understand that you would like to stream Prime Instant Videos on " TiVo Roamio boxes".
> 
> Device manufacturers has exclusive rights to the hardware and software that would make it possible for Amazon.com to provide Amazon Prime Instant Videos for these devices.
> 
> Because of these restrictions, we are unable to offer compatible video content at this time. _


Perhaps if they continue to point the finger back and forth at each other, Roku will have one of their boxes in every TiVo household eventually.


----------



## CloudAtlas

TivoQueensDad said:


> Interestingly, my response from Amazon put the lack of Prime videos totally in Tivo's camp:
> 
> _I understand that you would like to stream Prime Instant Videos on " TiVo Roamio boxes".
> 
> Device manufacturers has exclusive rights to the hardware and software that would make it possible for Amazon.com to provide Amazon Prime Instant Videos for these devices.
> 
> Because of these restrictions, we are unable to offer compatible video content at this time. _


Might want to reply back and ask "Amazon" how it is that Netflix has no problem with these "restrictions"! Or Hulu Plus. Or YouTube.


----------



## bradleys

CES starts next week. Rumor has it we may hear something about a new Amazon streaming app!

Time will tell!


----------



## gweempose

It sure would be nice if I could access ALL my streaming and on demand via a single device. As it stands, I have a TiVo, Roku, Apple TV and cable box all hooked up to the main TV in my home theater. I bought the Roku primarily for Amazon Prime and Vudu, and the Apple TV primarily for HBO GO. The cable box is used almost exclusively for Showtime VOD.


----------



## aaronwt

djwilso said:


> Perhaps if they continue to point the finger back and forth at each other, Roku will have one of their boxes in every TiVo household eventually.


Not likely. I think you mean Apple. Roku has fewer boxes in the home than Apple has Apple TV boxes. In one year Apple sold more ATV boxes than Roku has in their entire existence. Not that I'm a fan of apple, quite the opposite, but there really aren't a ton of roku boxes out there. Roku is nowhere close to having boxes in every household.


----------



## b_scott

etherknight said:


> I also have an XBox360 purchased in 2007 that offers Amazon Prime streaming. Incidentally, it also allows Comcast On-Demand -- not really sure how it does that since no CableCard is involved.


You login into your account in a browser and confirm the code.


----------



## Dan203

The Comcast On-Demand via XBox is not the same as you'd get through a regular cable box or a TiVo. It is pure IP, meaning everything comes in over the internet, and it only offers a subset of the content available via real VOD. 

Although eventually we'll probably see it come to parity with real VOD and eventually we'll see the entire VOD system shift to an IP based solution like this.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> The Comcast On-Demand via XBox is not the same as you'd get through a regular cable box or a TiVo. It is pure IP, meaning everything comes in over the internet, and it only offers a subset of the content available via real VOD.
> 
> Although eventually we'll probably see it come to parity with real VOD and eventually we'll see the entire VOD system shift to an IP based solution like this.


I just wish Verizon FiOS would offer VOD on XBOX. instead they offer live streaming of a bunch of channels so people can watch Tv similar to forty years ago. With no way to pause, rew, ff, etc.


----------



## Dan203

Most of what they can and can not offer depends on deals they make with the content providers. Unfortunately the content providers have complete control over their content and can micro manage how the providers use it.


----------



## jcthorne

bradleys said:


> CES starts next week. Rumor has it we may hear something about a new Amazon streaming app!
> 
> Time will tell!


We are running out of CES it Tivo is going to announce much of anything.


----------



## bradleys

jcthorne said:


> We are running out of CES it Tivo is going to announce much of anything.


Yep...

Looks like TiVo kept all the real information behind closed doors and only had a booth for this silly TV Binge.

Business as usual for TiVo. They do not want to promise anything, because then they would have to commit to a delivery calendar. It doesn't mean it isn't coming, it just means TiVo isn't talking.

harumph...


----------



## reddice

Really if you want Amazon Instant the Roku is the only way to go. I does stream Amazon Instant the most reliable though.


----------



## b_scott

reddice said:


> Really if you want Amazon Instant the Roku is the only way to go. I does stream Amazon Instant the most reliable though.


Xbox One is awesome for Amazon Instant.


----------



## rainwater

b_scott said:


> Xbox One is awesome for Amazon Instant.


Does it let you actually rent movies are do you have to initiate it from the website (like on the 360)? I found the Xbox 360 Amazon Instant app to be a pretty lacking implementation.


----------



## bicker

We have an April deadline for making a decision about Amazon Prime Instant Video support for the coming year, as that's when our XBox Live Gold renewal comes due. I hate relying on XBox 360 for Amazon streaming. We could use a laptop connected to our system, but that's a pita to deal with in terms of pause and play. We could address some of that with our Push2TV 1000 but it's a little choppy sometimes.


----------



## b_scott

rainwater said:


> Does it let you actually rent movies are do you have to initiate it from the website (like on the 360)? I found the Xbox 360 Amazon Instant app to be a pretty lacking implementation.


I'm not sure. I only use Prime streaming.


----------



## s10023

Should i give up hope on this and just get a roku?


----------



## Beryl

s10023 said:


> Should i give up hope on this and just get a roku?


Yes but for other reasons. Roku offers a LOT more streaming options over the TiVo.

I've learned to just appreciate TiVo for what it does well -- DVR and iOS app support.


----------



## tarheelblue32

s10023 said:


> Should i give up hope on this and just get a roku?


Rokus are great and I highly recommend that you get one ASAP. The idea of having one box to do everything is likely never going to happen. Different devices do different things well. I have a Roamio, Roku, and Chromecast. Each of them has its purpose.


----------



## Dan203

I have a Romaio, a Smart TV and a Chromecast. I use the Roamio for Netflix and YouTube, and the Smart TV for Amazon, VUDU and HBOGo. If TiVo offered apps for those services I'd probably never use the "smart" part of my TV again. I never use the Chromecast at all. Luckily it was only $11 after you count the free Netflix subscription I got with it, so not big loss.


----------



## sangs

Dan203 said:


> I have a Romaio, a Smart TV and a Chromecast. I use the Roamio for Netflix and YouTube, and the Smart TV for Amazon, VUDU and HBOGo. If TiVo offered apps for those services I'd probably never use the "smart" part of my TV again. I never use the Chromecast at all. Luckily it was only $11 after you count the free Netflix subscription I got with it, so not big loss.


Ditto about the Chromecast. It's still sitting on my shelf unopened from Christmas. It was a nice thought, but between my Tivo, Apple TV, Blue-Ray player and Xbox, I have no need for it.


----------



## Peter G

Roku is definitely a great solution for Netflix, Amazon Prime, and other streaming services. I have Roku 2; cost about $75 or less. Absolutely cannot beat this for ease of use and price.

I will say the latest Netflix app on Roamio is quite good, much improved over the Premiere I had. Also YouTube app seems pretty strong. An you can use Amazon but not the Prime on TiVo. Too bad they can't get the amazon Prime app going as I think TiVo would be just about the one box solution for me with this.

Peter G


----------



## danjw1

rainwater said:


> Does it let you actually rent movies are do you have to initiate it from the website (like on the 360)? I found the Xbox 360 Amazon Instant app to be a pretty lacking implementation.


You can do it all on the Roku, both the free Prime content and the stuff you want to buy. You need to link it with your amazon account, but it is pretty easy.


----------



## Dan203

danjw1 said:


> You can do it all on the Roku, both the free Prime content and the stuff you want to buy. You need to link it with your amazon account, but it is pretty easy.


The version on TiVo is actually different then any other device. All other devices stream Amazon content, even stuff you purchase, and the maximum quality for HD is 720p. TiVo's download purchased/rented content and they actually support full 1080p/24fps. So if your primary concern is quality then downloading to a TiVo is actually a better option then streaming to any other device.


----------



## Grakthis

I hope you guys are keeping those Chromecasts handy, now that the floodgates are open... if I had an HDMI receiver, I'd be buying a 2nd one just to stream music.


----------



## atmuscarella

Dan203 said:


> The version on TiVo is actually different then any other device. All other devices stream Amazon content, even stuff you purchase, and the maximum quality for HD is 720p. TiVo's download purchased/rented content and they actually support full 1080p/24fps. So if your primary concern is quality then downloading to a TiVo is actually a better option then streaming to any other device.


and the only way those of us who have to use slow DSL can purchase good HD content from the Internet. Streaming would be great but until Frontier gets there heads out of their A**es and upgrades their equipment I am SOL in the evening.


----------



## sangs

Grakthis said:


> I hope you guys are keeping those Chromecasts handy, now that the floodgates are open... if I had an HDMI receiver, I'd be buying a 2nd one just to stream music.


I'm not really sure what that means, but I have plenty of options for streaming music as it is, so doubt that will be the reason I finally get to it.


----------



## tarheelblue32

sangs said:


> I'm not really sure what that means, but I have plenty of options for streaming music as it is, so doubt that will be the reason I finally get to it.


It means that Google recently opened up app development for the Chromecast to third parties.

The main reason I got a Chromecast is because those fools over at Comcast won't allow you to use the Roku HBOGo app or the Roku ShowtimeAnytime app like everyone else will. There is a Chromecast app for HBOGo and it works very well. Unfortunately, there is not yet a Showtime app for Chromecast, so you are forced to use the "cast a tab" app which does not work nearly as well.


----------



## jmpage2

Well, now we know why there is not going to be Prime Streaming on the TiVo, Amazon just announced their own ATV competitor. Sucks. They expect us to have separate boxes for everything.


----------



## stoli412

jmpage2 said:


> Well, now we know why there is not going to be Prime Streaming on the TiVo, Amazon just announced their own ATV competitor. Sucks. They expect us to have separate boxes for everything.


I don't understand your logic. Prime Streaming is available on many many platforms. Releasing their own box doesn't mean they're suddenly going to stop supporting all those platforms or stop developing for new ones.


----------



## jmpage2

stoli412 said:


> I don't understand your logic. Prime Streaming is available on many many platforms. Releasing their own box doesn't mean they're suddenly going to stop supporting all those platforms or stop developing for new ones.


I can think of no other explanation since Roamio should have had prime streaming months ago. Maybe amazon having their own box changes the equation for them. After all, apple is their big competitor in this area and apple doesn't allow playback of their content on non apple devices.


----------



## tarheelblue32

jmpage2 said:


> After all, apple is their big competitor in this area and apple doesn't allow playback of their content on non apple devices.


This is Apple's greatest weakness in the long term. It is how Microsoft beat Apple on the desktop and it will be how Amazon and Google will beat Apple in the purchased media business.


----------



## jmpage2

tarheelblue32 said:


> This is Apple's greatest weakness in the long term. It is how Microsoft beat Apple on the desktop and it will be how Amazon and Google will beat Apple in the purchased media business.


Maybe. Apple were the ones who got DRM free music available so they might like to do that for video as well.


----------



## tarheelblue32

jmpage2 said:


> Maybe. Apple were the ones who got DRM free music available so they might like to do that for video as well.


And in usual Apple fashion, they will charge you more for it.

There is a big difference though between music and movies given that you can buy a CD and all the music on it is DRM free, so selling DRM free music downloads wasn't really that hard to get the music studios to agree to it. You don't have the option of purchasing movies on physical media that is DRM free, so DRM free movie downloads would be a lot tougher to swallow by the TV/movie industry.


----------



## jmpage2

tarheelblue32 said:


> And in usual Apple fashion, they will charge you more for it.
> 
> There is a big difference though between music and movies given that you can buy a CD and all the music on it is DRM free, so selling DRM free music downloads wasn't really that hard to get the music studios to agree to it. You don't have the option of purchasing movies on physical media that is DRM free, so DRM free movie downloads would be a lot tougher to swallow by the TV/movie industry.


Apple doesn't charge anything "extra" for getting non DRM versions of audio tracks. They just show up that way. They advocated for it. I don't think the studios though are playing ball when it comes to DRM.


----------



## stoli412

jmpage2 said:


> Apple doesn't charge anything "extra" for getting non DRM versions of audio tracks. They just show up that way. They advocated for it. I don't think the studios though are playing ball when it comes to DRM.


I still don't see Amazon abandoning support for Prime on existing or new 3rd party platforms. Their main drive is to sell content and Prime subscriptions, not the new box. It's just one more way to sell. I still think we'll see Prime streaming on TiVo eventually, though I agree it's ridiculous that it's taking this long.


----------



## Dan203

jmpage2 said:


> I can think of no other explanation since Roamio should have had prime streaming months ago. Maybe amazon having their own box changes the equation for them. After all, apple is their big competitor in this area and apple doesn't allow playback of their content on non apple devices.


They should have had it *years* ago on the Premiere but they never did. I doubt this new device is going to effect the availability on TiVo one way or the other.


----------



## aaronwt

jmpage2 said:


> I can think of no other explanation since Roamio should have had prime streaming months ago. Maybe amazon having their own box changes the equation for them. After all, apple is their big competitor in this area and apple doesn't allow playback of their content on non apple devices.


I would think it would be more likely because the number of people owning the TiVos is so small.

Plus the more boxes that have Amazon streaming the more subscribers they can get. I don't see how an expensive streaming box will do much to replace other streaming boxes which already work great and costs less. $99 is alot for a streaming only box.


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> $99 is alot for a streaming only box.


But it can play games too.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> But it can play games too.


Yes if forgot about that. i wish they had a less expensive version that didn't play games and didn't have voice recognition. Then drop the quad core processor to lower the price even more.

I'm going to get one but I don't want to pay $99. So i will wait until BestBuy gets them and use my $75 in reward zone dollars toward it. Plus that will reduce my taxes. With Amazon i would have to pay taxes on the full $99. WHile at BestBuy I won't get charged taxes for the portion paid with the Reward Zone Dollars.


----------



## Dan203

Someone posted something a few weeks ago that showed a small dongle like device akin to a Chromecast with an Amazon logo on it. Maybe that's their plan for a player only device?


----------



## Adam1115

I can't believe this still isn't supported. What a bummer...


----------



## pautler

Adam1115 said:


> I can't believe this still isn't supported. What a bummer...


Totally agree. :-(


----------



## monkeydust

I gave up and bought a FireTV a couple of months ago (which is pretty nice and the voice search is great but I still would prefer not to have to switch devices).


----------



## jmpage2

Supposedly there ere members here who were beta testing prime streaming but that was months ago and so far nada nothing zilcho.


----------



## Diana Collins

stoli412 said:


> I still don't see Amazon abandoning support for Prime on existing or new 3rd party platforms. Their main drive is to sell content and Prime subscriptions, not the new box. It's just one more way to sell. I still think we'll see Prime streaming on TiVo eventually, though I agree it's ridiculous that it's taking this long.


It is interesting that neither Chromecast nor the newly announced Android TV have Amazon apps available either. Kind of points the finger at Amazon as the hold up.


----------



## rainwater

Diana Collins said:


> It is interesting that neither Chromecast nor the newly announced Android TV have Amazon apps available either. Kind of points the finger at Amazon as the hold up.


Sure, but that is because it directly competes with their products. For some reason they are not going to provide prime to Android users. I doubt that is the case for TiVo. I guess they just have not seen it as a priority for them. Hopefully that has changed recently though.


----------



## Paul Coco

monkeydust said:


> I gave up and bought a FireTV a couple of months ago (which is pretty nice and the voice search is great but I still would prefer not to have to switch devices).


I did the same. Like the Fire TV and don't mind switching to it as it gives not only Amazon Prime but also a better Netflix app. I had the TiVo Netflix app crash on me a couple of times causing the TiVo Roamio Pro to reboot, once while it was recording several show. That won't happen with the Fire TV.


----------



## davezatz

Diana Collins said:


> Kind of points the finger at Amazon as the hold up.


TiVo PR told me a couple years back it was on Amazon to champion and develop. And HBO laughed at me when I asked about GO on TiVo. But, at the end of the day, the responsible parties are irrelevant. Our TV platform just isn't as capable as other (lower cost) boxes for Internet video. I've got a Roku 3 in the bedroom, a Fire TV in the family room, and a Chromecast in the basement. At all three locations I also have TiVo. Sucks for us.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Diana Collins said:


> It is interesting that neither Chromecast nor the newly announced Android TV have Amazon apps available either. Kind of points the finger at Amazon as the hold up.


I have not seen any definitive set of features for the upcoming Android TV, I don't think it is close to finalized yet. Google TV has an Amazon Prime app and Android TV should be an evolution of Google TV with a newer and easier to use operating system and more gaming options. It shouldn't be a step backwards in terms of streaming services available.


----------



## jbenda

Any chance some Google TV boxes/devices get an update to the Android TV platform?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

jbenda said:


> Any chance some Google TV boxes/devices get an update to the Android TV platform?


Not in my opinion and I am probably the biggest fan of Google TV. I don't think the hardware will be capable of running the new version of Android and all of the DRM requirements. If it is possible from a technical standpoint, it isn't feasible from a financial standpoint, no associated revenue to justify the costs.

I chose Google TV because it does the things I need as is and I never believed a $100 box would be updated years after released to be the same as current models. Just look to the first Apple TV, Roku, and other examples for evidence that won't happen. Some new Android TV apps might run just fine on Google TV but I suspect most won't.


----------



## davezatz

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't think the hardware will be capable of running the new version of Android and all of the DRM requirements. If it is possible from a technical standpoint, it isn't feasible from a financial standpoint, no associated revenue to justify the costs.
> 
> ...
> 
> Some new Android TV apps might run just fine on Google TV but I suspect most won't.


Yeah, I can't imagine Logitech for example would expend any resources on a product/initiative that didn't do well at all and nearly sunk the company.

Related to your second point, I have an Android L/TV APK which isn't recognized at all by my Fire TV. Obviously doesn't speak to all apps, but it's one data point.


----------



## Diana Collins

Chris Gerhard said:


> I have not seen any definitive set of features for the upcoming Android TV, I don't think it is close to finalized yet...


I'm just going by the official announcement the other day, which highlighted Netflix, Hulu, HBO Go and YouTube apps, but had no mention of Amazon at all. Of course, Chromecast is a production product without Amazon support.

There is no Amazon Prime app on Apple TV either, a platform that arguably has sold more units than TiVo (Apple claims 20 million units, more than half in the past 2 years).

I think it is pretty clear that Amazon is focusing on TVs and BD players, and their own boxes. As others have said, if Amazon Prime is important to you, buy a Roku.


----------



## davezatz

Diana Collins said:


> There is no Amazon Prime app on Apple TV either, a platform that arguably has sold more units than TiVo (Apple claims 20 million units, more than half in the past 2 years).


More than arguably. TiVo has fewer than 1 million retail subscribers, many of those prior to Premiere and Roamio who wouldn't receive an updated Amazon experience anyway. Interestingly, Amazon Prime is available on all the major gaming platforms. Entire list here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/


----------



## atmuscarella

davezatz said:


> More than arguably. TiVo has fewer than 1 million retail subscribers, many of those prior to Premiere and Roamio who wouldn't receive an updated Amazon experience anyway. Interestingly, Amazon Prime is available on all the major gaming platforms. Entire list here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/


The list is interesting the only 2014 devices are from Sony. I have already seen complaints about the Amazon app being missing from 2014 Samsung Blu-ray players and it is very unclear if it is on 2014 Panasonic Blu-ray players (I have been looking at getting a new Blu-ray player).


----------



## rainwater

davezatz said:


> More than arguably. TiVo has fewer than 1 million retail subscribers, many of those prior to Premiere and Roamio who wouldn't receive an updated Amazon experience anyway. Interestingly, Amazon Prime is available on all the major gaming platforms. Entire list here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/


The even stranger part is TiVos are the only device that does not support Prime Streaming but still supports the VOD part.


----------



## jmpage2

atmuscarella said:


> The list is interesting the only 2014 devices are from Sony. I have already seen complaints about the Amazon app being missing from 2014 Samsung Blu-ray players and it is very unclear if it is on 2014 Panasonic Blu-ray players (I have been looking at getting a new Blu-ray player).


Amazon might be moving to the Apple model where they want you to have their phone, their tablet and their STB in order to watch the content available from them.

I don't agree with Apple doing it, but even less so for someone like Amazon who built their streaming model up with robust support of other manufacturers devices.


----------



## trickymost

jmpage2 said:


> Amazon might be moving to the Apple model where they want you to have their phone, their tablet and their STB in order to watch the content available from them.
> 
> I don't agree with Apple doing it, but even less so for someone like Amazon who built their streaming model up with robust support of other manufacturers devices.


Amazon has no choice, unfortunately. The Android/iOS/Windows ecosystems are each moving to extend across new devices and also lock-in users simply on convenience.

Amazon's only chance to stay a big dog is to lock-in users to their ecosystems, which is why they're doing things like acquiring rights to HBO's library of original programming.

If everything continues on its present course, the same people who use TiVo will be forced to have multiple OTT boxes to get all content.

I blame TiVo for failing to keep their offering competitive as the landscape for TV is shifting. Every month which passes makes my TiVo seem less useful.


----------



## Diana Collins

trickymost said:


> ...I blame TiVo for failing to keep their offering competitive as the landscape for TV is shifting. Every month which passes makes my TiVo seem less useful.


I wouldn't go that far. Probably the only way to get a new Amazon app at this point would be for TiVo to pay Amazon to write it, and they would probably have to pay a LOT to get them interested.

Meanwhile, from TiVo's point of view, if fewer and fewer devices are going to support Amazon Prime, it is not a disadvantage. They would have to have an analysis that shows significant increase of sales if they pay Amazon for the app, in order to justify the cost.

The TiVo is still our favorite way to access Netflix. although we do have Rokus in our two main viewing locations.


----------



## monkeydust

Yeah, I prefer the Netflix implementation on my Tivo over the FireTV's (well, at least on my Roamio...the one on my Elite is terribad due to the lag).


----------



## aaronwt

jmpage2 said:


> Amazon might be moving to the Apple model where they want you to have their phone, their tablet and their STB in order to watch the content available from them.
> 
> I don't agree with Apple doing it, but even less so for someone like Amazon who built their streaming model up with robust support of other manufacturers devices.


I love the Amazon eco system but if they switch to that, then they will end up losing alot of money from me. I would never use their phone, unless I could go back in time a few years. I've owned three of the FireHD tablets, but sold them since getting Google Android tablets. The Fire UI sucks compared to pure Android. I do have a FireTV, but I still get more use from my Roku boxes since there are only a limited number of apps on the FireTv. And I have zero desire to play any games on it.


----------



## aaronwt

trickymost said:


> Amazon has no choice, unfortunately. The Android/iOS/Windows ecosystems are each moving to extend across new devices and also lock-in users simply on convenience.
> 
> Amazon's only chance to stay a big dog is to lock-in users to their ecosystems, which is why they're doing things like acquiring rights to HBO's library of original programming.
> 
> If everything continues on its present course, the same people who use TiVo will be forced to have multiple OTT boxes to get all content.
> 
> ...............


We already need multiple boxes. I don't expect this to ever change. If there ever is a box that does everything(which I doubt will ever exist) It certainly won't do everything well.


----------



## BrettStah

Coupon code gone...


----------



## BrettStah

Code given away.


----------



## compuguy

Diana Collins said:


> It is interesting that neither Chromecast nor the newly announced Android TV have Amazon apps available either. Kind of points the finger at Amazon as the hold up.


Funny thing is the older android tv's had amazon prime video (i believe)....


----------



## jmpage2

aaronwt said:


> We already need multiple boxes. I don't expect this to ever change. If there ever is a box that does everything(which I doubt will ever exist) It certainly won't do everything well.


That's exactly what people used to say about cell phones and PDAs... no device would ever replace both and if one did it would not do it well.


----------



## aaronwt

jmpage2 said:


> That's exactly what people used to say about cell phones and PDAs... no device would ever replace both and if one did it would not do it well.


So far no one has come anywhere close to doing everything well with home media viewing.


----------



## jmpage2

aaronwt said:


> So far no one has come anywhere close to doing everything well with home media viewing.


Right. My issue is with the claim that no one is likely to do this. All it would take is something like marriage of XBMC, Roku and TiVo to do this.


----------



## malba2366

I wish they had made these compatible with the Roku stick...then it would be a do it all box!


----------



## JSN1080

Anyone else on TiVo's email distribtion list who received an email in the last few days with promotions on purchasing both the TiVo Roamio and lifetime subscription for $549.99?

Did anyone note in the same email it states "...plus get access to Netflix, Amazon *Prime*, Hulu Plus and more..."?

Is this a typo (Amazon Prime! really? ) by TiVo promotion team or is there information regarding a pending upgrade that I just haven't been able to find online?

The email I received was dated 11/18/2014 and sent from [email protected] with the subject listed as "Save Big on a Roamio DVR & Mini with TiVo's Holiday Sale".


----------



## JSN1080

JSN1080 said:


> Is this a typo (Amazon Prime! really? ) by TiVo promotion team or is there information regarding a pending upgrade that I just haven't been able to find online?


After posting the comment above, I just found this link to sign up for a "priority" update from TiVo for next software update:

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5

Perhaps the software update for 20.4.5 is the answer we have all been waiting for...Amazon Prime streaming using the TiVo Roamio.


----------



## TivoQueensDad

JSN1080 said:


> After posting the comment above, I just found this link to sign up for a "priority" update from TiVo for next software update:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5
> 
> Perhaps the software update for 20.4.5 is the answer we have all been waiting for...Amazon Prime streaming using the TiVo Roamio.


Sign up - It's there now!


----------



## CoxInPHX

20.4.5c is the newly installed update today. Both Roamio and Mini received them, but not the Premieres.

*Amazon Instant Prime is noticeably more responsive.*


----------



## ej42137

I guess you don't get out much? 20.4.5 has Amazon Prime streaming enabled.


----------



## chuck95

I updated to 20.4.5c, but I still have the ancient Amazon Instant Video interface, and no prime. I even rebooted a couple of times. Any suggestions?


----------



## lgnad

chuck95 said:


> I updated to 20.4.5c, but I still have the ancient Amazon Instant Video interface, and no prime. I even rebooted a couple of times. Any suggestions?


You may need to contact either Support or Margaret, they might need to look at your account, something might be off on thier end.


----------



## LoadStar

chuck95 said:


> I updated to 20.4.5c, but I still have the ancient Amazon Instant Video interface, and no prime. I even rebooted a couple of times. Any suggestions?


Double check "Settings & Messages" -> "Settings" ->"Channels" -> "My Video Providers." You should see two Amazon items listed there. One is labeled "Amazon Instant Video (Prime)" and the other "Amazon Instant Video." The one you want selected is obviously the Prime one.

If you just updated from 20.4.4 to 20.4.5 or 20.4.5c, it may take 24-48 hours after updating before the app downloads and installs onto your TiVo.


----------



## JSN1080

I signed up for the priority listing yesterday once I found the link. Is there a way to force my TiVo Roamio (and TiVo Mini) to receive the software update on my end rather than waiting for TiVo to initiate? If so, would someone please post the link where or instructions can be found.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tatergator1

JSN1080 said:


> I signed up for the priority listing yesterday once I found the link. Is there a way to force my TiVo Roamio (and TiVo Mini) to receive the software update on my end rather than waiting for TiVo to initiate? If so, would someone please post the link where or instructions can be found.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No way to push it. It will happen when Tivo assigns your TSN to get the update. You can accelerate it by up to 24 hours by making an occasional manual connection to the Tivo service every few hours so that when Tivo does assign the update to your TSN, it will download it.

For example, it's possible that Tivo could put your box on the list at 5 PM today, but your Tivo might have automatically connected to Tivo servers at 4:30 PM. In that case, you wouldn't get it automatically until tomorow at 4:30 PM when the next automatic connection occurs. Making another manual connection at 6:00 PM would get you the update tonight.


----------



## HarperVision

JSN1080 said:


> After posting the comment above, I just found this link to sign up for a "priority" update from TiVo for next software update: http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5 Perhaps the software update for 20.4.5 is the answer we have all been waiting for...Amazon Prime streaming using the TiVo Roamio.


Yes, and it also includes Vudu.


----------



## chuck95

LoadStar said:


> Double check "Settings & Messages" -> "Settings" ->"Channels" -> "My Video Providers." You should see two Amazon items listed there. One is labeled "Amazon Instant Video (Prime)" and the other "Amazon Instant Video." The one you want selected is obviously the Prime one.
> 
> If you just updated from 20.4.4 to 20.4.5 or 20.4.5c, it may take 24-48 hours after updating before the app downloads and installs onto your TiVo.


When I checked this evening, it was already selected, but it must not have been downloaded and installed last night. It was there when I got home this evening. Works great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ajwees41

CoxInPHX said:


> 20.4.5c is the newly installed update today. Both Roamio and Mini received them, but not the Premieres.
> 
> *Amazon Instant Prime is noticeably more responsive.*


The premiers also got 20.4.5c I can confirm, but no new apps. this was just bug fixes per tivo upport on twitter


----------



## mdm08033

The Amazon streaming app is up and running. Good stuff. Thank you TiVo.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Amazon worked very well for me on my Roamio last night


----------



## Leo_N

Had a weird issue getting Amazon Prime working on my 2nd Roamio. First one connected with no issues whatsoever. The second one just wouldn't accept my credentials. I tried with both the roamio remote, and via the app on iOS. Just kept saying my credentials didn't match. Checked - Double, triple.... everything was correct. I even tried rebooting the roamio and checked and double checked again. Never accepted. Finally I was going to give up and just went into the app without being signed in. There is an option there to pair a device be getting a code on screen. It also said something about this being the way you'd probably do it with a new amazon account. Ignored that and did the procedure, worked perfectly! Just a little tip to try if anyone else runs into this issue.


----------



## tatergator1

Leo_N said:


> Had a weird issue getting Amazon Prime working on my 2nd Roamio. First one connected with no issues whatsoever. The second one just wouldn't accept my credentials. I tried with both the roamio remote, and via the app on iOS. Just kept saying my credentials didn't match. Checked - Double, triple.... everything was correct. I even tried rebooting the roamio and checked and double checked again. Never accepted. Finally I was going to give up and just went into the app without being signed in. There is an option there to pair a device be getting a code on screen. It also said something about this being the way you'd probably do it with a new amazon account. Ignored that and did the procedure, worked perfectly! Just a little tip to try if anyone else runs into this issue.


Yep, a few other people have had the same issue and found the same solution as you did.


----------



## daa

Did 20.4.5c take away the ability to download TV show episodes from Amazon? This used to work, but I can't find any way to do it anymore -- only the ability to stream (which is useless to me because of a slow Internet connection). Even for shows from my 'video library' which I purchased and downloaded in the past I now only can stream them!


----------



## NJ Webel

daa said:


> Did 20.4.5c take away the ability to download TV show episodes from Amazon? This used to work, but I can't find any way to do it anymore -- only the ability to stream (which is useless to me because of a slow Internet connection). Even for shows from my 'video library' which I purchased and downloaded in the past I now only can stream them!


AFAIK, you can still initiate the download of your owned content from the Amazon website.


----------



## Diana Collins

daa said:


> Did 20.4.5c take away the ability to download TV show episodes from Amazon? This used to work, but I can't find any way to do it anymore -- only the ability to stream (which is useless to me because of a slow Internet connection). Even for shows from my 'video library' which I purchased and downloaded in the past I now only can stream them!


Starting a download from the Amazon website definitely still works...I have downloaded two different titles since the update. You just select the title in your Library (bring up the details screen) and the download option should appear on the right side of the info window.


----------



## daa

Diana Collins said:


> Starting a download from the Amazon website definitely still works...I have downloaded two different titles since the update. You just select the title in your Library (bring up the details screen) and the download option should appear on the right side of the info window.


That worked (at least, the Amazon website tells me that it's queued the episode for download). Thanks!

But I could swear that it used to be possible to initiate a download from the Tivo, and I can't find that option any more.


----------



## shiffrin

I have a Roamio Pro and a Roku 3. I have noticed that the video quality (for Amazon Prime) on the Tivo is noticeably worse than on the Roku. This seems especially true of old TV shows and movies that aren't in HD.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## LoadStar

daa said:


> That worked (at least, the Amazon website tells me that it's queued the episode for download). Thanks!
> 
> But I could swear that it used to be possible to initiate a download from the Tivo, and I can't find that option any more.


Triggering a download from the TiVo is possible with the old, non-Prime Amazon Instant Video app. By default, the new Prime app is the one that is shown, but if you have a pre-2014 TiVo, you should still have the old non-Prime app available (but disabled).

To re-enable the old app: "Settings & Messages" -> "Settings" ->"Channels" -> "My Video Providers."


----------



## Tex94

shiffrin said:


> I have a Roamio Pro and a Roku 3. I have noticed that the video quality (for Amazon Prime) on the Tivo is noticeably worse than on the Roku. This seems especially true of old TV shows and movies that aren't in HD.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


+1. Disappointed so far with picture quality on Amazon co pared to my AppleTV. On the flip side, the DD Plus sound quality is very nice.


----------



## aaronwt

Tex94 said:


> +1. Disappointed so far with picture quality on Amazon co pared to my AppleTV. On the flip side, the DD Plus sound quality is very nice.


???? The video quality is easily better on the Roamio/Mini. Plus the Roamio has access to the 1080P Amazon encodes. I know the Roku used to only have access to the 720P Amazon encodes. The Roku also sends out RGB while the Roamio send out YCbCr 444. It's unusual to have a device that only sends out RGB nowadays. But if your TV isn't set properly for one or the other, it can affect the way the picture looks.


----------



## keenanSR

aaronwt said:


> ???? The video quality is easily better on the Roamio/Mini. Plus the Roamio has access to the 1080P Amazon encodes. I know the Roku used to only have access to the 720P Amazon encodes. The Roku also sends out RGB while the Roamio send out YCbCr 444. It's unusual to have a device that only sends out RGB nowadays. But if your TV isn't set properly for one or the other, it can affect the way the picture looks.


That RGB output from the Roku has been an annoyance for me as I have to play with color-space and black level settings to prevent the image from looking washed out. Curiously the Roku streaming stick with the Oppo BDP does not have that problem, it looks just fine.


----------



## Series3Sub

keenanSR said:


> That RGB output from the Roku has been an annoyance for me as I have to play with color-space and black level settings to prevent the image from looking washed out. Curiously the Roku streaming stick with the Oppo BDP does not have that problem, it looks just fine.


Are you referring to all the Roku models or older ones? I came to the Roku party late. I have the Roku 2 XS. Is RGB still the output for Roku 3?


----------



## shiffrin

Series3Sub said:


> Are you referring to all the Roku models or older ones? I came to the Roku party late. I have the Roku 2 XS. Is RGB still the output for Roku 3?


I have a Roku 3 and it has an HDMI output for the TV with no other choices.


----------



## HarperVision

shiffrin said:


> I have a Roku 3 and it has an HDMI output for the TV with no other choices.


Yes, but hdmi is just a digital version of the analog one, so it can still be digitally encoded as RGBHV or YCbCr component video. And yes I do believe it's still RGBHV.


----------



## keenanSR

HarperVision said:


> Yes, but hdmi is just a digital version of the analog one, so it can still be digitally encoded as RGBHV or YCbCr component video. And yes I do believe it's still RGBHV.


Yes, when I had them all hooked up the Roku 3 would show an output of RGB when fed to a DVDO VP50 video processor.

I've never seen an answer as to why Roku does that, and many, many other folks have asked the same question. From what I remember when researching it some awhile back Roku never came up with an answer either, at least not one that made sense.


----------



## aaronwt

keenanSR said:


> Yes, when I had them all hooked up the Roku 3 would show an output of RGB when fed to a DVDO VP50 video processor.
> 
> I've never seen an answer as to why Roku does that, and many, many other folks have asked the same question. From what I remember when researching it some awhile back Roku never came up with an answer either, at least not one that made sense.


The Roku 3 is still RGB as my DVDO DUo reports.


----------



## bobrt6676

Question: My Tivo account/e-mail. But Amazon Prime is in wife's name/e-mail. Can I link my Tivo with her Prime account or do both have to be my name/email? Cannot seem to get these to link.


----------



## jakep_82

bobrt6676 said:


> Question: My Tivo account/e-mail. But Amazon Prime is in wife's name/e-mail. Can I link my Tivo with her Prime account or do both have to be my name/email? Cannot seem to get these to link.


Tivo is in my name and Prime is in my significant others name. I had no difficulty setting it up. You just need to have her login to her Prime account in the app.


----------



## bobrt6676

jakep_82 said:


> Tivo is in my name and Prime is in my significant others name. I had no difficulty setting it up. You just need to have her login to her Prime account in the app.


Worked perfectly. Thanks


----------



## namwoljr

Decided not to start a new thread for this - just curious if anyone else has streaming issues with the new Amazon app.

I've tried to watch several things in the past week or so, and I have horrible buffering issues. When the stream isn't buffering, it looks great, but it seems to drop down to fuzzy quality every couple of minutes, and occasionally just drops the stream and spits back an error. It's pretty frustrating to have the stream stop 4 or 5 times during a show where I have to back out and restart the episode from where it left off.

My Tivo is hardwired to my router with Cat 6, and none of the other apps have this problem. My Apple TV, which is also hardwired to the router never has buffering issues with any of the apps. Heck, my Fire TV stick in the back room that gets an _okay_ wireless signal streams Amazon content better than the Tivo.

Am I the only one who is getting sub par streaming from the new Amazon streaming app?


----------



## aaronwt

My TiVos have become my best Amazon streaming devices. They hit 1080P within a few seconds and typically stay there. My Fire TV and Fire TV stick take longer to reach the 1080P streams.


----------



## rrudd2

I have the same problem with the Amazon app constantly buffering.

No issues with Netflix buffering on the TiVo, and no issues so far with my Fire stick buffering.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Add me to the list; buffering/connectivity issues. My ISP is Comcast. I reset the router and it helped a little, but the buffering pauses are annoying. Anything that can be done on my end? I don't expect any help from Comcast.


----------



## JoeKustra

c133roamioerrors said:


> Add me to the list; buffering/connectivity issues. My ISP is Comcast. I reset the router and it helped a little, but the buffering pauses are annoying. Anything that can be done on my end? I don't expect any help from Comcast.


Using Roamio wireless with a crappy download speed of about 4Mbps. No buffering or connection problems. Everything is 802.11ac. From a Premiere I get 80+ Mbps transfer rate. No stutter or buffering with trailers from Amazon (1080p/5.1).


----------



## JohnS-MI

namwoljr said:


> Decided not to start a new thread for this - just curious if anyone else has streaming issues with the new Amazon app.
> 
> I've tried to watch several things in the past week or so, and I have horrible buffering issues. When the stream isn't buffering, it looks great, but it seems to drop down to fuzzy quality every couple of minutes, and occasionally just drops the stream and spits back an error. It's pretty frustrating to have the stream stop 4 or 5 times during a show where I have to back out and restart the episode from where it left off.
> 
> My Tivo is hardwired to my router with Cat 6, and none of the other apps have this problem. My Apple TV, which is also hardwired to the router never has buffering issues with any of the apps. Heck, my Fire TV stick in the back room that gets an _okay_ wireless signal streams Amazon content better than the Tivo.
> 
> Am I the only one who is getting sub par streaming from the new Amazon streaming app?


I have time of day issues which I blame on my ISP.

I used to have 3 Mbps DSL, and had to upgrade to 6 Mbps. I get good 720p streaming most of the time, 1080i is sketchy, and I set the Roku accordingly. However, in early evening, I get some buffering issues. There may be slight differences but "about the same" on main TV with either Roku or Tivo, or upstairs on secondary TV with Amazon Fire Stick.

I have a lot of devices on wireless, but only one is in heavy duty use at any time (my wife isn't very computer/streamer savvy) so I have plenty of wireless bandwidth. My issue is when Internet gets clogged.


----------



## dmk1974

CoxInPHX said:


> 20.4.5c is the newly installed update today. Both Roamio and Mini received them, but not the Premieres.
> 
> *Amazon Instant Prime is noticeably more responsive.*


I just found this and am happy to see Prime video on my 4 minis, but I don't have Roamios and my 2 Premieres do not have the update. Why is this model delayed? Don't the Minis feed from the main boxes anyway?


----------



## Dan203

The apps don't. The Minis and Roamios have a newer chipset then the Premiere units, so it's possible that has something to do with the delay. Or it could simply be a ploy to get more Premiere users to upgrade to Roamios.


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> The apps don't. The Minis and Roamios have a newer chipset then the Premiere units, so it's possible that has something to do with the delay. Or it could simply be a ploy to get more Premiere users to upgrade to Roamios.


the last time there was an update for prime streaming the premieres were included can't remember though they might have updated/fixed something for the premiers also via that update, so unless they are waiting for the prime streaming on premiere which could include the update the roamio's and mini got who knows.


----------



## b_scott

still haven't gotten the updates on either Premiere.


----------



## bradleys

They said it would be coming in 2015, I don't have the quote in front of me so I am not going to pull from memory a specific time frame.


----------



## ncted

No Amazon streaming issues on my Roamio OTA. Works awesome.


----------



## b_scott

bradleys said:


> They said it would be coming in 2015, I don't have the quote in front of me so I am not going to pull from memory a specific time frame.


I thought people already reported it on the latest firmware, no?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Can you set the resolution for streaming on a Roamio pro?


----------



## bradleys

b_scott said:


> I thought people already reported it on the latest firmware, no?


No, not on the Premiere. It was delivered to the Roamio models.


----------



## lgnad

c133roamioerrors said:


> Can you set the resolution for streaming on a Roamio pro?


When you are downloading a show to your mobile device, you can pick from three quality levels.

When streaming, it automatically adjusts on the fly based on the available bandwidth.

Edit to add: oh wait, did you mean streaming via the "stream" to a portable device, or streaming shows through the amazon app? lol oops ...The apps have no "settings" for resolution/quality, they just auto-negotiate


----------



## tallmomof2

Last night I attempted to stream an Amazon Instant Video on my Roamio Pro in the den. This Roamio is connected via coax that is split coming out of the wall. Out the other splitter port is a NIM100 (Moca device) to run ethernet to my TV, Blu-ray player, Fire TV, and video game console.

I had recurrent buffering issues and once the app locked up the Roamio and I had to pull the electrical cable to reboot. After one more buffering issue I switched to Fire TV. Smooth as silk and the picture quality remained high. I have occasional buffering issues on the Roamio but never on the Fire TV.

I was really hoping to retire the Fire TV but not with these buffering issues.


----------



## Dan203

I watched a half dozen episodes of Alpha House via Amazon last night and it worked fine for me. The only issue I discovered was that it doesn't offer any sort of preview when FFing. Makes it kinda hard to tell where you're trying to go. You'd think they'd have a little FF preview box like Netflix and Vudu do.


----------



## b_scott

bradleys said:


> No, not on the Premiere. It was delivered to the Roamio models.


oh well that's crap.


----------



## cwbuckley

I recently signed up for Amazon Prime. While I like it at times I have problems with buffering issues. Last night I watched Tora, Tora, Tora for maybe 3/4 of the movies I had no problem. The last part of the movie was pure hell to get through. I finally had to close out the movie and then restart it. After that it seemed to work better. I have DSL with ATT, 18mbps I believe is what I am paying for. They reset my internet connection, but I still was having troubles. I don't know if the problems lies with my DSL service or with Amazon Prime.

If anybody has any ideas on this matter, I would appreciate hearing from you.

Chuck


----------



## websteel

I recently upgraded to the Tivo Roamio Plus. I have been a Tivo user for about ten years now . Last night, I streamed a movie from Amazon Prime via the Roamio Plus. I had constant rebuffering issues, picture quality, and movie stops, which I then tried to restart. I finally switched over to Amazon Prime via my Smart TV (Panasonic). Both the Tivo box and the TV are hard wired via Ethernet. I have a 105 Mbps internet service via Comcast. The Panasonic had no buffering issues, the picture quality was noticeably better, and we watched the entire movie uninterrupted. 
I thought I was going to be able to consolidate all of my streaming services to one box with the new Tivo, but regrettably, that does not seem to be the case. I'm starting to wonder if I made a mistake upgrading!


----------



## confinoj

New roamio basic and 2 minis. Also noticed some buffering issues with Amazon limited only to TiVo devices. All wired with very consistent 30mb/s download speed.


----------



## WhoAmI

Just as a counterpoint, I streamed an Amazon Prime movie for the first time last night and it worked fine, no buffering, excellent quality. I've not streamed much (only recently able to) so I can't comment on consistency, but I was pleasantly surprised by the experience.

Details: Roamio Pro, wired ethernet, Comcast 30 Mbps, Star Trek Into Darkness, streamed late after my neighbors were sleeping...


----------



## jux

I am also experiencing stuttering and low quality with my newly acquired Roamio basic (12/14) when using Amazon instant video. I am connected to my router using an Ethernet cable and there are 2 minis in the house as well. I am *not *using MoCA to connect the devices.

I replaced my ROKU with the Roamio on this same Ethernet cable but never experienced any stuttering issues with the ROKU using Amazon instant video. I have another ROKU using wireless in my house and I am not experiencing any issues with that device either. Only the Roamio basic is experiencing this issue.

Any thoughts on what I can do to fix this apart from putting the ROKU back? I'd like the Roamio solution to work.


----------



## dmartin5454

Add me to the list of folks experiencing buffering issues with my new Roamio Plus when trying to stream using Amazon. If I switch to my Samsung TV's Amazon app, it streams beautifully and is rock solid. I have Comcast as my ISP and have the Roamio hard-wired to the combo router/modem by ethernet. I have 50Mb speed from Comcast. My wife's Mac laptop connected wirelessly streaming Amazon from a browser worked better than the Roamio. It is very strange that there are a significant number of users who have this issue and apparently a significant number of users who have no problems at all. It would be nice if someone could find out what is causing this and we could get a fix.


----------



## confinoj

I am using Google for my DNS server. Anyone else with issues also using Google? It's hard to do a direct compare to my isp's DNS servers since the issue is intermittent.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I was really looking forward to Amazon Prime streaming on my roamio pro.
I started watching the shows and was constantly annoyed by buffering issues. I see no resolution in sight and gave up and bought a Roku.
I had the same problem with Netflix streaming on my premier and rather than waiting for TiVo to fix it, I bought a roamio pro.


----------



## CharlesH

jux said:


> I am also experiencing stuttering and low quality with my newly acquired Roamio basic (12/14) when using Amazon instant video. I am connected to my router using an Ethernet cable and there are 2 minis in the house as well. I am *not *using MoCA to connect the devices.
> 
> I replaced my ROKU with the Roamio on this same Ethernet cable but never experienced any stuttering issues with the ROKU using Amazon instant video. I have another ROKU using wireless in my house and I am not experiencing any issues with that device either. Only the Roamio basic is experiencing this issue.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I can do to fix this apart from putting the ROKU back? I'd like the Roamio solution to work.


For now, I have given up using Prime on my Roamio Plus for the above reason. I use the Roku instead, and never have any buffering problems. The Roku is using WiFi, and the Roamio has wired ethernet.


----------



## ncted

I have no Amazon streaming issues on my Roamio OTA or my Mini. They work great. I have Frontier 24Mb service, but it looks like Amazon only utilizes up to about 6 Mbps at best quality.


----------



## Rob_W

CharlesH said:


> For now, I have given up using Prime on my Roamio Plus for the above reason. I use the Roku instead, and never have any buffering problems. The Roku is using WiFi, and the Roamio has wired ethernet.


Same here - I actually finally broke down and Bought two Roku 3's for my house so now my Roamio's and Mini's I use just the DVR features, and all other streaming I rely on the Roku's (far far better experience from the Roku's which is sad).


----------



## bicker

Rob_W said:


> (far far better experience from the Roku's which is sad).


Why? What is the Roku's primary purpose?


----------



## dalabera

CharlesH said:


> The Roku is using WiFi, and the Roamio has wired ethernet.


Can you compare picture quality? It seems that Roku downgrades the picture whereas Roamio tries to stream to HD and you don't have the bandwidth...


----------



## keenanSR

dalabera said:


> Can you compare picture quality? It seems that Roku downgrades the picture whereas Roamio tries to stream to HD and you don't have the bandwidth...


The Roku does 720p only from Amazon, no 1080p streams. Also no Dolby Digital Plus, just basic DD.


----------



## CharlesH

dalabera said:


> Can you compare picture quality? It seems that Roku downgrades the picture whereas Roamio tries to stream to HD and you don't have the bandwidth...


Thanks, I will investigate that. The TiVo is wired to a Gb switch using the Gb ethernet in the Roamio Plus, with 100Mb Internet service from Comcast, so unless my download speed is being choked down for some reason by Comcast, bandwidth should not be a problem.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

My roku arrived yesterday and I installed it to the wireless network. A lot more trouble than I would have liked. The navigation and the remote are a pain. Maybe I need to get more familiar with it. Bottom line it works. The roku is hooked up to hdmi2 so I can check my roamio connection to Amazon on hdmi1 from time to time to see if there is an improvement. Prime has too much new good free content to miss out.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I find the roku 3 picture > my roamio on all services. the Roku is just better for netflix, amazon and youtube


----------



## aaronwt

Rob_W said:


> Same here - I actually finally broke down and Bought two Roku 3's for my house so now my Roamio's and Mini's I use just the DVR features, and all other streaming I rely on the Roku's (far far better experience from the Roku's which is sad).


Just the opposite here. The Roamios give a better experience than my Roku 3 or Roku 2 boxes with the streaming apps. Plus the Roamio has access to the Amazon 1080P streams while the Roku is stuck with the 720P streams from Amazon.


----------



## Beryl

tivoknucklehead said:


> I find the roku 3 picture > my roamio on all services. the Roku is just better for netflix, amazon and youtube


Ditto. My screen is only 52" though. It may be different if I had a larger screen. I use the Roku because of buffering problems on the Roamio. Too frustrating.


----------



## ncted

aaronwt said:


> Just the opposite here. The Roamios give a better experience than my Roku 3 or Roku 2 boxes with the streaming apps. Plus the Roamio has access to the Amazon 1080P streams while the Roku is stuck with the 720P streams from Amazon.


I don't have any Rokus any more, but I don't use my BD or AppleTV to stream Amazon or Netflix any more either. The Tivo experience is so much better.


----------



## abovethesink

I agree that my Roku 3 is better than my Roamio all around when it comes to apps in both ecosystems, but shouldn't be given that that is its specialization? I actually think Amazon is an exception though for whatever it is worth. I still use the Roamio apps (unless I need 4k then I use the TV apps) and keep the Roku 3 in the bedroom with my old, original run Premiere though. The Premiere's apps feel broken and crazy frustrating to use in comparison.


----------



## Jed1

If anybody is interested, Amazon is offering Amazon Prime for $72 today only (1/24/2015).
Follow this link.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBYBNEE?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=footer_prime


----------



## dmk1974

Jed1 said:


> If anybody is interested, Amazon is offering Amazon Prime for $72 today only (1/24/2015).
> Follow this link.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBYBNEE?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=footer_prime


Can you add on to existing membership for that? Or just for new subscribers?


----------



## ajwees41

dmk1974 said:


> Can you add on to existing membership for that? Or just for new subscribers?


you can't edit the price that I can find

Wonder if you cancel and resubscribe will the $79 stay next year or back to $99?

the link doesn't mention $72


----------



## JoeKustra

That price was there on 1/24, just like it said - one day only.


----------



## disturbedfred

Thought I'd chime in and say streaming Amazon and Netflix work flawlessly so far on my Roamiio Plus using MoCA and FIOS 35/35. No buffering, no lag. I do wish Prime was set up more like my Fire Stick, but it works well enough. Netflix always worked well on my Premiere's too.


----------



## flck

I signed up for Amazon Prime a week ago and haven't been able to watch anything on my Roamio basic yet. The constant buffering every few seconds makes it unwatchable. Prime plays just fine through my Roku and they are both wired to the modem. When a recent upgrade added Amazon to the list of sources on the Roamio screen I assumed I would have easy access through the Tivo. I have no trouble accessing Netflix or Hulu Plus on the Roamio. It's disappointing.


----------



## ajwees41

JoeKustra said:


> That price was there on 1/24, just like it said - one day only.


I have prime already I was answering that you can't add it on and yes I checked the day you posted the 24th. even signed out and price was still $99


----------



## pfiagra

ajwees41 said:


> I have prime already I was answering that you can't add it on and yes I checked the day you posted the 24th. even signed out and price was still $99


I believe the $99 Prime product was still available and active that day: there was just a special page with the $72 price, which you had to access through one of the banner ads on Amazon and I don't think showed up if you searched for it using the search bar.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Apologies if this is long-answered...

Can I watch Amazon Instant Video rentals through my TiVo Roamio?

Thanks!


----------



## RoyK

ShoutingMan said:


> Apologies if this is long-answered...
> 
> Can I watch Amazon Instant Video rentals through my TiVo Roamio?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes


----------



## ShoutingMan

Thanks!


----------



## tigre99

I can't watch Amazon Prime on my Roamio because of the buffering. But interestingly, I purchased a streaming movie from the Amazon instant video service and it works fine on the Roamio. I also have a Roku 3 and use it to watch Amazon Prime. The buffering is definitely a Tivo application issue.


----------



## bicker

tigre99 said:


> The buffering is definitely a Tivo application issue.


Are we sure that the delivery QoS is the same on Amazon's end for both service offerings? If someone is trying optimize cost of service delivery, they may look to exploit differentiation between services that may tend to decrease sensitivity to quality compromises.


----------



## Bird_Flu

Depending on the device there may be a different part of the CDN or a different CDN altogether delivering your streaming content. Also you can try a different set of DNS servers which will likely get you a different route to your content.


----------



## ncted

tigre99 said:


> I can't watch Amazon Prime on my Roamio because of the buffering. But interestingly, I purchased a streaming movie from the Amazon instant video service and it works fine on the Roamio. I also have a Roku 3 and use it to watch Amazon Prime. The buffering is definitely a Tivo application issue.


Perhaps, but not necessarily. I expect Amazon to use the cheapest bandwidth available for Prime, but not necessarily for streaming purchased or rented videos. Your ISP may have a better peering relationship with the streaming provider(s) Amazon uses than the Prime provider(s).

Both work very well for me on my Roamio OTA and Mini.


----------



## dmartin5454

I'm still seeing absolutely lousy performance from my new Roamio Plus trying to stream from Amazon. Most of the time, it won't even start playing the show, and pops up with a message saying that there is insufficient bandwidth. However, if I switch to using my Samsung TV's Amazon app, it streams beautifully -- rock solid 1080P with no buffering issues at all. Both the TV and Roamio are connected to the same router with wired ethernet cables. I even switched cables to rule that out as a problem, but got the exact same results. I have a Motorola SURFboard SBG6580 DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem and Wi-Fi N Router that is used for my connection to Comcast as my cable provider. Also, I upgraded my HDD in the Roamio to 4TB, if any of that matters. All three of the devices, Roamio, TV, and cable/modem/router are in the same location, and the ethernet cables are only 6 feet in length. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to either fix this issue or at least troubleshoot it further?


----------



## jrtroo

First troubleshooting step with Tivo- reboot. Not that I expect it to be fixed, but maybe, at least that would be off the list.


----------



## ncted

In looking at the packets going through my router this afternoon, I can tell that the Tivo Amazon app is definitely connecting to different addresses than my Roku stick for Amazon Prime streaming. I suspect this is your ISPs' and Amazon's fault, not Tivo's. This is why we need net neutrality. How many of those experiencing the issue are on Cable broadband providers? I am not, and I see no issues.

FWIW: It looks like the Tivo gets a higher bitrate stream than my Roku stick, but that may just be due to resolution.


----------



## dmartin5454

ncted - If what you are saying is true, it doesn't make sense to me that Comcast would throttle the Amazon content being supplied by the IP's that the Tivo connects to, but wouldn't throttle the Amazon content being supplied by supposedly different IP's that the Samsung TV's app connects to. Why would Comcast differentiate? I can see an all or nothing policy, but to single out the Tivo connection doesn't makes sense. Of course, I have been surprised by much less in the past, so I guess anything is possible. BTW, I have 50Mb download and 25Mb upload from Comcast.


----------



## dmartin5454

I restarted both the Tivo and the router. It made no difference. Oh, I do have a Mini on the network using moca, although I wouldn't think that would matter. This whole thing has me stumped.


----------



## ncted

dmartin5454 said:


> ncted - If what you are saying is true, it doesn't make sense to me that Comcast would throttle the Amazon content being supplied by the IP's that the Tivo connects to, but wouldn't throttle the Amazon content being supplied by supposedly different IP's that the Samsung TV's app connects to. Why would Comcast differentiate? I can see an all or nothing policy, but to single out the Tivo connection doesn't makes sense. Of course, I have been surprised by much less in the past, so I guess anything is possible. BTW, I have 50Mb download and 25Mb upload from Comcast.


Comcast peers with numerous backbone providers. If BGP says the best route to the IPs the Tivo app is served from is over a congested upstream link, you will get buffering there. If the IPs non-Tivo content is served from are on an uncongested link, you will not get buffering.

I am not saying that this is definitely what is happening. It is merely conjecture based on my observation that two devices seem to use different IPs for delivering the streams. Based on traceroutes I did to the different IPs, both should work equally well if number of hops and total latency are part of the problem, but I am not on an ISP who is known for letting peering connections become saturated, like Comcast.


----------



## flck

Roamio Basic

I wrote to Amazon about the buffering and this is the response they sent:

I am so sorry to learn that you were unable to stream Amazon prime instant videos on your Tivo device.

You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo. My apologies for this situation.

However, you can buy or rent standard and (on some devices) high definition content from your TiVo. You can also purchase standard or HD content on Amazon.com from your computer and have it delivered to their TiVo. Not all titles are available on TiVo.

Note: Prime Instant Video (PIV) is not supported on TiVo.

I do understand that having an option to stream Amazon prime instant videos on Tivo would be an added advantage for our customers.

In this situation, Ive taken your feedback and forwarded your comments on to our Amazon Instant Video team to consider as soon as possible.

Please be informed that we are continuously adding more devices to our list of supported devices for Amazon Instant Video. Devices that are incompatible now may be compatible in the future.

Thank you for letting us know what you want from your digital video service. It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide.

The Amazon Instant Video Team will carefully review your suggestion and make substantial changes.

We would never want to disappoint a valued customer like you and we always endeavor to assist our customer with the best of our service so we can ensure that we fulfill all of their needs. When we are ready to launch this app, we'll list it on our Appstore.

Thanks for taking your time and providing a valuable feedback. We look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## ncted

flck said:


> Roamio Basic
> 
> I wrote to Amazon about the buffering and this is the response they sent:
> 
> I am so sorry to learn that you were unable to stream Amazon prime instant videos on your Tivo device.
> 
> You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo. My apologies for this situation.
> 
> However, you can buy or rent standard and (on some devices) high definition content from your TiVo. You can also purchase standard or HD content on Amazon.com from your computer and have it delivered to their TiVo. Not all titles are available on TiVo.
> 
> Note: Prime Instant Video (PIV) is not supported on TiVo.
> 
> I do understand that having an option to stream Amazon prime instant videos on Tivo would be an added advantage for our customers.
> 
> In this situation, Ive taken your feedback and forwarded your comments on to our Amazon Instant Video team to consider as soon as possible.
> 
> Please be informed that we are continuously adding more devices to our list of supported devices for Amazon Instant Video. Devices that are incompatible now may be compatible in the future.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know what you want from your digital video service. It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide.
> 
> The Amazon Instant Video Team will carefully review your suggestion and make substantial changes.
> 
> We would never want to disappoint a valued customer like you and we always endeavor to assist our customer with the best of our service so we can ensure that we fulfill all of their needs. When we are ready to launch this app, we'll list it on our Appstore.
> 
> Thanks for taking your time and providing a valuable feedback. We look forward to seeing you again soon.


L...O...L


----------



## HarperVision

flck said:


> Roamio Basic
> 
> I wrote to Amazon about the buffering and this is the response they sent:
> 
> I am so sorry to learn that you were unable to stream Amazon prime instant videos on your Tivo device.
> 
> You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo. My apologies for this situation.
> 
> However, you can buy or rent standard and (on some devices) high definition content from your TiVo. You can also purchase standard or HD content on Amazon.com from your computer and have it delivered to their TiVo. Not all titles are available on TiVo.
> 
> Note: Prime Instant Video (PIV) is not supported on TiVo.
> 
> I do understand that having an option to stream Amazon prime instant videos on Tivo would be an added advantage for our customers.
> 
> In this situation, Ive taken your feedback and forwarded your comments on to our Amazon Instant Video team to consider as soon as possible.
> 
> Please be informed that we are continuously adding more devices to our list of supported devices for Amazon Instant Video. Devices that are incompatible now may be compatible in the future.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know what you want from your digital video service. It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide.
> 
> The Amazon Instant Video Team will carefully review your suggestion and make substantial changes.
> 
> We would never want to disappoint a valued customer like you and we always endeavor to assist our customer with the best of our service so we can ensure that we fulfill all of their needs. When we are ready to launch this app, we'll list it on our Appstore.
> 
> Thanks for taking your time and providing a valuable feedback. We look forward to seeing you again soon.





ncted said:


> L...O...L


C...L...U...E...L...E...S...S!!!


----------



## Arcady

Looks like Amazon's CSRs need some new training...


----------



## cjsimpson01

Just adding myself to the list of appallingly slow Amazon streaming through the TiVo Roamio. All other services work great. 

Thanks!

"Recordar es vivir"


----------



## Mish

I am also experiencing constant buffering while trying to watch Amazon Prime on my TiVo mini. All other services such as Netflix and Hulu work fine.


----------



## JammerG

+1 for having major buffering problems with Amazon on a Roamio Basic

I have fast internet and can watch YouTube and Comcast OnDemand video without any problem through the Roamio, but anything via the Amazon app stops to buffer every 15-20 seconds. I can watch Amazon Prime on the computer without any hiccup. 

I worked with TiVo support and they blamed the WiFi speed (which didn't make sense that it would only affect Amazon.) They hooked me up with MOCA connectors since I couldn't run a real ethernet cable. Got them all installed and... same results.


----------



## Tinker15

I'm hard wired with basic Roamio and mini and have watched several prime good wife and now watching glee with no problems all on Amazon prime.


----------



## mdm08033

The wife and I have been binging on Mr. Selfridge and the streaming experience has been rock steady. I am hard wired to my basic Comcast "Performance Internet" up to 25 mbps service. HBO Go via Roku on the other hand is all over the map from fuzzy to sharp with buffering during the weekly recaps.


----------

